# Toad ID?



## Ratsnaked (Jun 11, 2012)

Found this one sunbathing while i was chopping up some wood and im an amphibian noobie so could anyone tell me what it is? 










I know the pictures not the best, only had a macro lens at hand. Would have taken more but when i went to pick him up and relocate to the pond he hopped off!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

looks like a common toad.

lovely looking creature and a great find.


----------



## Ratsnaked (Jun 11, 2012)

laurencea said:


> looks like a common toad.
> 
> lovely looking creature and a great find.



I didn't realize they could be so dark top side with such a bright underside, always assumed they were brown,
thanks


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

As said above that's a common toad (Bufo bufo). I remember finding one which looked melanistic but had a bright yellow underside.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

We just found one of these too - when we lifted the flagstones from under the patio window. It had made a proper little burrow and was sat in the entrance of it lol

Relocated him into the back garden where he can burrow and take a swim in the pond if he wishes.

I read online that common toads secrete a toxin from their skin to fend of predators - is this true? Would it be something that would rub onto your hands if you did handle them? x


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Those bumps you see just behind the eyes of the toad are the glands from where the toad secretes the toxin. It isn't harmful as far as I know but it makes for a rather unpleasant mouthful to any predator that attempts to eat one.
I'd still advise to wash your hands after handling one. It's not just the glands - toads have a nasty habit of peeing on you as well if you pick them up.


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> We just found one of these too - when we lifted the flagstones from under the patio window. It had made a proper little burrow and was sat in the entrance of it lol
> 
> Relocated him into the back garden where he can burrow and take a swim in the pond if he wishes.
> 
> I read online that common toads secrete a toxin from their skin to fend of predators - is this true? Would it be something that would rub onto your hands if you did handle them? x


My dog got hold of 1 a couple of days ago and started foaming at the mouth.
Silly thing soon spat it out and the toad hopped away


----------



## intravolvlogy (Jun 26, 2012)

when we lifted the flagstones from under the patio window. It had made a proper little burrow and was sat in the entrance of it lol


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

Yeah that's a common toad, nice big fella. Just a note, you shouldn't put them into ponds when they are out of one because it can harm them. I'm not sure why, possibly something to do with the way their body has to change slightly when entering water.


----------

